# Activated Charcoal



## Kupunakane (Feb 10, 2008)

Yo Ho My Friends,

  For those of you that use activated charcoal, I think I have found a way to get a decent quantity for a heck of a lot cheaper than buying direct from petsmart, or petco, or wherever. Go online to petco.com ask about their activated carbon in the 60 oz. container. They are only asking $19.95 per container. the SKU# is 347027
  I hope that this pans out for those of you that use the stuff, good luck.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 23, 2008)

hey whats up king.. i went to petco.com and didnt find ne 60 OZer's for 19.99, only one i found was a 12 oz one i think.. i tried searching the sku and nothing either, ne more suggestions?? thanks mang.

***edit*** hey king found a heck of a deal at petsmart.com i think and they have 118 OZ for $17.00!!! crazy huh?? but if u could look it up and take a gander at it... it sorta looks liquid.. is it just way the picture looks?? is there more than one kind of carbon??? and if it says for aquarium or fish does that mean i cant use it the way i want to?? ( to clean the air )


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 23, 2008)

if its activated charcoal then thats the stuff you need. i checked out the website and it just looks funky in the pic because its very small granules (like sand) and doesnt stack well in a pile like larger agregate would. so it looks flat, and you cant tell its a solid.


----------



## Igetmine (Mar 2, 2008)

I got 4 pounds of Activated Carbon from ebay for $18


----------

